# 1986 bmw l7



## 86bmwl7 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi I have an 86 L7 and have been having some issues. I changed the battery and that solved the issue for about a day. Then I had the alternator tested and it failed. Purchased a new alternator and I am having the same issue. I don't have a fuse diagram so I am not sure which fuse to check for if there is one? Car will not start without a jump and once its jumped it instantly dies once disconnected from the other vehicle. I am new to BMW and am not sure if this is a known issue and couldn't find anything via search.

Thanks for any help or input


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Bookmark this site http://www.e38.org/e23/

The electrical diagrams are in the ETMs listed by year in the left hand column.

Other than that I can't be of much help.


----------

